# Yamaha 6260..high pass filter???



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

I was using a myriad of powered speakers before and was going directly to my subwoofer, all from the analog outs of my HTPC. My sub is a 200L ported Shiva-X. It was GREAT before.

That is, until I hooked everything up to the Yamaha. The bass is so weak coming out of it, I can't believe it. Its getting the signal as I play the speaker test tone and you can hear a little sound when it hits the LFE channel, but running demo clips of all my Blu-rays, the sound is so weak for the Bass. Kung Fu Panda (Skiddoosh), Transformers, Terminator: Salvation, War of the Worlds....etc etc....they sound hollow and empty. I've even set the sub output on my soundcard to +12 as well as set the sub output on the receiver to +10.....still weak . Before, it was set to "0" on the soundcard and it BOOMED. Literally shook the walls. Does the receiver have a hi-pass filter?

Any suggestions?

Yes night mode, dynamic range, all that jazz is turned OFF.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

My gut response is that it's a setting in one of the menus on the AVR, perhaps in the speaker set up and calibration area. Double check: it's easy to make mistakes. Re reading the manual may show up something too.

Does the sub still test OK if you connect it to the HTPC?
Do you have a test disc with tones and a DVM? If so measure a say 40Hz tone at the output of the AVR and HTPC LFE outputs and confirm they are roughly the same.


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

A9X said:


> My gut response is that it's a setting in one of the menus on the AVR, perhaps in the speaker set up and calibration area. Double check: it's easy to make mistakes. Re reading the manual may show up something too.
> 
> Does the sub still test OK if you connect it to the HTPC?
> Do you have a test disc with tones and a DVM? If so measure a say 40Hz tone at the output of the AVR and HTPC LFE outputs and confirm they are roughly the same.


Yeah, speakers set to small, crossover set to 80hz, dynamic range compression off, etc etc....

Sub still works perfect when connected directly to the soundcard, but going through the soundcard > receiver > to sub seems to GREATLY reduce the output.

Playing test tones through my HTPC I can get some tones out of it at 20hz.....but its not the wall-shaking I was previously getting.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

What is the signal source? HTPC or BRP etc? How is the signal transferred to the AVR, via HDMI or analogue line level?


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

A9X said:


> What is the signal source? HTPC or BRP etc? How is the signal transferred to the AVR, via HDMI or analogue line level?


HTPC, Blu-ray rips (MKV/FLAC), 7.1 analog outs on the soundcard to the analog ins on the receiver...


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

I have no idea what happened with my repeated posts. I've deleted them and your questioning post to keep things tidy. Sorry.



favelle said:


> HTPC, Blu-ray rips (MKV/FLAC), 7.1 analog outs on the soundcard to the analog ins on the receiver...


I presume the AVR has an 'Analogue Direct' or something similar. Selecting that should remove any processing except maybe the individual channel level offsets so the signal to your signal should pass through to the internal poweramps, and to the pre-outs with no real change.

How is the sub powered? Plate amp, external poweramp etc? Is it now using the internal .1 amp of the AVR?

Have you tried sending signal to the AVR via HDMI or SPDIF and seeing if that makes a difference?

As I'm not there and can't physically see the system, settings, connections etc, nor measure anything (do you have a DVM?)please add any detail you haven't already as it may be something obvious that would be detected in person, but gets lost via the net.


----------



## laser188139 (Sep 19, 2009)

A9X said:


> ... I presume the AVR has an 'Analogue Direct' or something similar. Selecting that should remove any processing except maybe the individual channel level offsets so the signal to your signal should pass through to the internal poweramps, and to the pre-outs with no real change. ...


I don't know anything about how Yamaha AVRs handle things, but I would worry that 7.1 analog input bypasses bass management in the AVR. So the crossover, et.al., need to be set in the computer. If you are depending on the AVR bass management to redirect bass content to the sub, that might explain why it sounds weak to you. 

Just guessing,
Bill


----------



## favelle (Jan 19, 2009)

laser188139 said:


> I don't know anything about how Yamaha AVRs handle things, but I would worry that 7.1 analog input bypasses bass management in the AVR. So the crossover, et.al., need to be set in the computer. If you are depending on the AVR bass management to redirect bass content to the sub, that might explain why it sounds weak to you.
> 
> Just guessing,
> Bill


That would make sense....IF I hadn't already been running the sub for last few months sans bass management, directly from the soundcard just fine....

As it is now, I have to turn all my speakers to about -15, set the sub to +12, and then run the volume knob at about -14....that sort of gets me close to what output I used to have.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

What amp is running the Shiva ? What is it's input control set at? 

Do you have a multimeter and a cheap RCA cord you can cut an end off of? I'd suggest putting a 50 or 60hz sine wave through the system and see how much voltage is coming out of the sw preamp output with the cut off rca cord connected to the ac meter.


----------

